# Oops...bought wrong windows!!!!



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I got a REALLY good deal on windows, so bought enough for the entire house that I'm building....and then designed the house AROUND the window sizes and quantities that I bought. 

Now that I'm ready to install them, I've realized they are "replacement" windows, not new construction. 

Any clues how to install?

I'm thinking of shoving them all the way to the outside edge of the house (so the edge of the window covers my sheeting, tyvec, and woodsiding) and using the outside trim as a "stop". Then screwing them to the sides of the openings. Trimming the inside of the window opening will create a "stop" on the inside, I'd think. And caulk the heck out of all of it.

Will that work???? Or is that too simplistic?

CC


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Sounds about how I would do it.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

If you can't take them back I'd say sell them and buy the right ones. By the time you add up the extra cost in money to install the wrong windows then add to that the cost in frustration of trying to get it done the money you lose will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

no BIGGIE. Just follow the directions as if you were replacing windows. The only big difference would be that when you are replacing a window you would probably have a smaller rough opening than on new construction. Still not a big deal. Find the home page for whoever makes the windows you have and follow their directions. Otherwise, just look for Pella or Andersen (on?) and look at their directions.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Returning them is out of the question. I got about $4K in windows for $400. The house is already rough-framed for these windows, and they aren't stock sizes, so can't buy off-the-shelf new construction.

Another reason to NOT get new construction is that I'm not putting the normal vinyl siding on the house, so I don't think they would fit right..the spacing on the outside, etc. I'm adding insulation and then board and batten.

Replacement windows are made sturdier, and have a bigger gap between the window glass. I'd think that makes them better, too.

So.... I'm using these windows.  

I picked up a flyer from the window place on how to install, so I'll just pretend that I took out an old window and start from there. I guess my biggest concern was how far "out" to put the stops, because the instructions assume that the stop from the previous window is already there. If I put the window flush with the outside wall, is that bad? If I put it too far in, then snow will sit on the outside ledge. Problems??


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

The stop goes inside the window frame .Screw the sides to rough frame. Id set the windows flush with the sideing .Caulk and trim with 1x or brick mold. Use some aluminum drip cap at the top trim.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok the windows you have are exactly 3.25 inches thick. so if you have
1/2 inch drywall
3 1/2 inches of stud
1 inch of exterior sheeting
and 3/4 inch board and batten
That equals 5 3/4 inches total. so take away 3 1/4 inch 
you will need some 2 1/2 x 3/4 inch trim ripped. Might as well go ahead and make up a shadow box unit. meaning nail the four pieces together as a square, Then cut your casing miters. nail it on.. Then attach entire assembly and nail into the studs.
Nest set the windows from the outside. You should be perfectly flush with the exterior siding.But not as far out at the battens. There should be four predrilled holes in the frame to screw it off. Make sure it is square.
Replacement windows are an excellent means of putting good windows into a home.
They even sell nailing flanges that will attach to a replacement window. The last ones I oredered two weeks ago cost me $6.20 per window.


----------



## stack (Jan 21, 2008)

cc-rider said:


> Returning them is out of the question. I got about $4K in windows for $400. The house is already rough-framed for these windows, and they aren't stock sizes, so can't buy off-the-shelf new construction.
> 
> Another reason to NOT get new construction is that I'm not putting the normal vinyl siding on the house, so I don't think they would fit right..the spacing on the outside, etc. I'm adding insulation and then board and batten.
> 
> ...


Make sure they are going to stick out past the siding or they will look real odd. I checked mine and mine stick out 1/2 inch past the highest part of my siding. I had my windows replaced about 8 years ago.


----------

